# PO400 code



## soonerdean (Oct 21, 2016)

Hoping someone can tell me how to get rid of this error code. It means "EGR flow malfunction" but I have no idea what else to do. I replaced the EGR valve but the check engine light perists. ALso...I have an error code for a bad O2 sensor bank one. What sensor is this? Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------

